# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and guess ethnicity

## Boeck

1922orsoAnnaWesselFuchs10.jpg

1923maybeAnnaWessel.jpg

Estimate race/ethnicity based on phenotype. It would also be helpful, but not necessary, to provide your rationale.

----------


## Angela

> 1922orsoAnnaWesselFuchs10.jpg
> 
> 1923maybeAnnaWessel.jpg
> 
> Estimate race/ethnicity based on phenotype. It would also be helpful, but not necessary, to provide your rationale.


Your pictures give the subject's name. 

Regardless, she looks German, although you can see parts of her phenotype elsewhere, as in Northern Italy. 

This is a similar body type, I think, in advanced middle age, although the face is very different: Maria Stella Buffon.



There's less overlap in terms of the face, imo. You can find a good number of northern Italian women with that long, squared off face, but the faces are still different, with stronger bones and noses. 

Nilde Lotte: Italian politician



These are distant relatives of mine: 
same surnames, same collection of villages. I never figured out the exact degree of relationship. 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Before Moesan yells at me, no, the look isn't common in Italy. :)

So...German looking, or maybe Central European looking.

----------

